# [SPECIAL] anyNode.net - Detroit OpenVZ starting at $10/yr!



## scv (Aug 12, 2013)

Powered by AS62588!

┍┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┒               ┍┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┒
┊       * VZ-128  *       ┊               ┊      *  VZ-256   *       ┊
┊   128 MB RAM          ┊               ┊   256 MB RAM           ┊
┊   64 MB vSwap         ┊               ┊   128 MB vSwap         ┊
┊   15 GB Storage       ┊               ┊   20 GB Storage        ┊
┊   100 Mbps Uplink     ┊               ┊   100 Mbps Uplink      ┊
┊   1 IPv4 Address      ┊               ┊   1 IPv4 Address       ┊
┊                       ┊               ┊                        ┊
┊ 30% off only $10.5/yr ┊               ┊ 35% off - only $2.6/mo ┊
┊    Promo: VPSB30  ┍┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┒ Promo: VPSB35      ┊
┊        [Order]    ┊       * VZ-2048 *       ┊     [Order]        ┊
┕┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┊   2048 MB RAM         ┊┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┙​┊   1024 MB vSwap       ┊
┊   80 GB Storage       ┊
┊   100 Mbps Uplink     ┊
┊   2 IPv4 Addresses    ┊
┊                       ┊​┊ 50% off - only $8/mo! ┊
   ┍┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┊   Promo: VPSB50       ┊┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┒
   ┊      *  VZ-512 *    ┊       [Order]         ┊    * VZ-1024 *         ┊
   ┊   512 MB RAM      ┕┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┙ 1024 MB RAM          ┊
   ┊   256 MB vSwap         ┊                ┊   512 MB vSwap         ┊
   ┊   40 GB Storage        ┊                ┊   60 GB Storage        ┊
   ┊   100 Mbps Uplink      ┊                ┊   100 Mbps Uplink      ┊
   ┊   1 IPv4 Address       ┊                ┊   2 IPv4 Addresses     ┊
   ┊                        ┊                ┊                        ┊
   ┊ 40% off - only $3.6/mo ┊                ┊ 45% off - only $4.4/mo ┊
   ┊   Promo: VPSB40        ┊                ┊    Promo: VPSB45       ┊
   ┊       [Order]          ┊                ┊        [Order]         ┊
   ┕┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┙                ┕┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┙


Additional IPs are also available for *$0.50* *each**​
*Network Information*

Our Detroit offerings are based out of 123.NET.

Test IPv4: *67.214.115.92*

Test IPv6: Not available yet

Test File: *http://help.activeso....com/100mb.test*

*Hardware Information*

Detroit Nodes:

*2x *AMD Opteron 2356

*32GB *DDR2 ECC RAM

*SAN backed storage*

*Terms of Service/Acceptable Use Policy*

Our ToS and AUP are available at the following URLs:

*https://anynode.net/tos*

*https://anynode.net/aup*

*Custom Panel*

anyNode features an in-house panel, designed from the ground up with security in mind.

Screenshots of basic functionality are available here:

http://puu.sh/3oKUt/8996a1534c.png
http://puu.sh/3oL9V/2620371598.png
http://puu.sh/3oLaK/ba654158c6.png
http://puu.sh/3oLbz/18a329cdfd.png
http://puu.sh/3oLcy/f210a52247.png

Our full featured panel is coming soon! Expect an announcement in the near future.

*About anyNode*

anyNode was founded in December 2012 and opened services to the public in May 2013. Backed byour parent company, Active Solutions Group (a registered Michigan corporation) anyNode's focus is on security and reliability. We believe in ground up integration that fits the needs of users. We refuse to settle for prepackaged applications which are riddled with vulnerabilities and stability issues. Unlike other hosts, anyNode doesn't believe in shortcuts. We use a custommanagement system, quality hardware, have a invested, experienced staff team with over 20 years of combined experience.

*Contact Us*

Need to get in touch with us? Having an emergency and want to speak with a real person?

anyNode support is available *Monday through Friday, 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM EST/EDT*.

If you're experiencing a critical problem, feel free to call us any time.

*+1. 313.566.4166*

*[email protected]*

*https://billing.anynode.net/*

** *up to a maximum of 5 additional addresses per instance.


----------



## drmike (Aug 13, 2013)

I *like* the layout of this offer  !


----------



## drmike (Aug 31, 2013)

What are these, unlimited bandwidth use or?   No mention on the plans of bandwidth limits.


----------



## anyNode (Sep 3, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What are these, unlimited bandwidth use or?   No mention on the plans of bandwidth limits.


Yes these are unlimited use however we do monitor for abuse.

(Didn't mean for that to rhyme, yo)

--

Sam


----------



## NodePing (Sep 4, 2013)

How many cpu cores available to the vps os?

Also, I'm getting a 'The promotion code entered does not exist' error on the VPSB45


----------



## scv (Sep 4, 2013)

128, 256, and 512 plans have 1 vCPU, while 1024 and 2048 plans have 2 vCPUs.


----------



## peterw (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice offer.


----------

